# new boat found



## lucky (Jun 3, 2002)

hey yall went to mid atlantic boat show and purchased a 204 cuddy fish sea fox 20'4" for 18,999 it has a limited lifetime hull warranty 8' beam 18 degree deadrise 14" draft 50gallon tank 190max hp weight 2.250 pounds bimini top large cabin hatch with trailer can not wait to put in water take delivery some time this week tell me what u think


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Seem like a nice little boat.*

IMHO, it's not what most of us would call a fishing boat. It's more of a runabout. Looks like a good family boat. Hope you enjoy it!  Goodluck and tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Looks like a fun family boat. Where are the rod holders and rocket launchers?  Just kidding. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## lucky (Jun 3, 2002)

*hat80*

for me and the wife it's a fishing boat lmao for the grown kids it will probably be a cruiser but me and the wife always go fishing alone so we will have fun at least where did u find the pic i couldn't find one anywhere? :--|


----------



## lucky (Jun 3, 2002)

*catman*

catman u were not kidding foflmao


----------



## lucky (Jun 3, 2002)

*p s*

besides for 20k thats the one i liked most with a little shelter for the wife and a porti john .but am still going to annap boat show just to see other boats i can't afford.will be draining yall for knowlege later thanks guys


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice boat but wouldnt float many's boat here! Wouldnt get you to the gulfstream down here. At least not with enough security of extra fuel.

Chris


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey...anything beats the boat I DON'T HAVE now. I'd settle for a Jon Boat at this point. At least I could get out into the middle of the Intercoastal. Seriously...iffin ya like it, then I know you'll have a ball with it. Sounds like a dang good price for the features. If it floats and ya can wet a line over the side, that's all it takes.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Lucky,

nice choice! any boat that make the wife happy, can be used to catch fish and stayed on budget is a great buy in my book. 

enjoy, and don't forget to send in a few reports!

cheers
jerry


----------

